# Saying Goodbye to Daisy



## SableHart (Dec 4, 2014)

We said goodbye to Daisy last January, and it was the hardest thing I've ever done. She lived almost 14 wonderful years, and she was my baby. I got her when I was 20 and she was just 6 weeks. I had her through college, dating and meeting my husband. She was my faithful, sassy companion through it all except if there was food involved or my Dad was around (he was her favorite & they had a special bond). She got "sick" when I when I was dating my husband, and after running all kinds of tests and even overnighting samples to MSU my vet came back and said he felt it was a behavior issue and that she wasn't truly sick. Sure enough I got married, she wrapped my husband around her paws, and she was totally fine. A couple weeks before we put her down I came home to a distraught dog. I called my husband in a panic thinking it was time and we rushed her to the vet. That is when we first learned of vestibular disease in older dogs, and our vet having a fond love for goldens asked us to give her more time since vestibular disease mimics other diseases. Sure enough she started pulling out of it and becoming herself again. We hand fed her crockpot meals and did everything we could to help her. The night we knew it was time I had come home at lunch to let her out, and she was playful and her old sassy self. However, that night when we were home with her she turned and we knew it was time. We feel she knew it was time too, and she was quiet and peaceful. It was a terrible blizzard that night and our vet gave us instructions to keep her comfortable for the night. And even though she couldn't get up and walk without help I woke up to her on my side of the bed, trying to be close to her momma. We somehow made it to the vet in horrible conditions, and our vet was so accommodating. They thoroughly explained how it would go and offered to let us leave the room if it became to difficult. She passed so quickly and quietly, and our vet gave us time to say our goodbyes in private. My family has a place up north that was her absolute favorite place to be, and my Dad drove us through blizzard conditions to make sure she would be buried in her favorite spot.

Until we meet again my sweet Daisy girl <3


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm sorry for the loss of your sweet Daisy.
What a wonderful and special girl she was. 

Do you have any pictures of her, we'd love to see her. 

It's nice she was laid to rest in her favorite spot.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your sweet Daisy  It sounds like she passed very peacefully surrounded by the people that loved her the most. Lots of us here have lots precious goldens, so we understand what you have been through. When you're ready please feel free to share more photos or stories of your beautiful girl, we'd love to hear more about her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sableheart*

I am so very sorry about Daisy. Please email me the date that Daisy went to the Bridge and tell me your screen name (Sableheart) and I will add Daisy to the 2014 Rainbow Bridge list. I'm sure my Smooch and Snobear are playing with her.

[email protected]


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

I am so very sorry to hear about your Golden Girl Daisy. It sounds like you have had an incredibly long and wonderful life together and it is so very hard to say good bye.

I lost my boy 2 months ago and I know what you are going through. 

We have a cabin on a lake that our boy loved and like you we will be spreading his ashes there this Summer. So nice of your Dad to help you get Daisy to her favourite place.

I believe that one day we will be reunited with our beloved dogs on the other side.

Thinking about you.


----------



## SableHart (Dec 4, 2014)

Thank you everyone for your kind words! My sincere apologies for your loved fur babies that have passed. It is my belief that we will one day see them again.

I created an album and uploaded a few photos of Daisy. One of the funny things she liked to do was sneak up on me, kind of reminded me of the creepy roaming gnome. I'd be downstairs sorting laundry, turn around, and she'd be right there. She's made me jump several times! Daisy was not usually quiet and always had her collar on, but she could be silent as a mouse when she wanted to be. Whenever she would creep up on me she'd always get a big smile and wag her tail when I realized she was there.

Another funny story... Daisy was very food driven and naughty when she could get away with it. She played my husband very well when we were first married, and he thought she was so well behaved when it came to food, and I kept telling him to just wait and he'd find out, and he did. We had thrown a Super Bowl party, and he was on the couch talking and eating chips with buffalo dip, not paying attention to Daisy who was very slowly like a cat getting closer and closer until she snatched his chip out of his hand and ate it. I'm in the kitchen and hear him yell, and we were all laughing as he's explaining to me what just happened. I of course was not surprised. As he's explaining, another chip with dip in hand, I catch Daisy out of the corner of my eye slowly approaching for another yummy treat. I could barely contain my laughter, and as she's about to grab her next chip I clue him in on what is about to happen and her plan was foiled, and he somehow was surprised that she was about to do it again. After that my husband was wise to her clever ways and stopped thinking she was such a well behaved dog


----------



## NORHAM (Dec 8, 2014)

Im so sorry to hear of the passing of your Daisy. Im a new member today and was about to post about our new Girl Callie. Its been two months since we had to lay our Chocolate Lab down to rest. Charlie was our boy he would have been 9 on the 23rd of this month.
He was found to have Osteosarcoma in his right front leg and because of other issues( Lar Par) that he had we felt the only way to give him the love back that he gave us was by letting him go. It was heartbreaking. 
Since my husband and I live alone and my husbands Parkinsons it can be very lonely and the winters in Green bay very long. We felt we needed to fill the empty void in our hearts once more with a puppy we named Callie a Golden Retriever. We know she will not replace the love of Charlie but she has brought back some of the joy we lost when Charlie left. I do hope that the joyful memories of Daisy helps you through the holidays. Sincerely Noreen Hamm


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

I loved your stories of Daisy and her tricks in sneaking up behind you and also quietly sneaking up to get a chip. I'm sorry for your loss and hope that these wonderful memories of your sweet girl give you comfort. It's so hard to grieve, I'm there with you, just having lost my girl in November. My Merry loved popcorn and she would perk up when she heard/smelled it cooking


----------



## Barney and Jennys Parents (Nov 13, 2014)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of your beautiful Daisy, you will always have your memories nobody can take them away. 

We lost our Barns four weeks ago he was 14 years and 7 weeks old, it's very hard but others say it gets easier with time. 

Sending you and your family prayers XXXX


----------



## Kora2014 (Sep 15, 2014)

SableHart said:


> We said goodbye to Daisy last January, and it was the hardest thing I've ever done. She lived almost 14 wonderful years, and she was my baby. I got her when I was 20 and she was just 6 weeks. I had her through college, dating and meeting my husband. She was my faithful, sassy companion through it all except if there was food involved or my Dad was around (he was her favorite & they had a special bond). She got "sick" when I when I was dating my husband, and after running all kinds of tests and even overnighting samples to MSU my vet came back and said he felt it was a behavior issue and that she wasn't truly sick. Sure enough I got married, she wrapped my husband around her paws, and she was totally fine. A couple weeks before we put her down I came home to a distraught dog. I called my husband in a panic thinking it was time and we rushed her to the vet. That is when we first learned of vestibular disease in older dogs, and our vet having a fond love for goldens asked us to give her more time since vestibular disease mimics other diseases. Sure enough she started pulling out of it and becoming herself again. We hand fed her crockpot meals and did everything we could to help her. The night we knew it was time I had come home at lunch to let her out, and she was playful and her old sassy self. However, that night when we were home with her she turned and we knew it was time. We feel she knew it was time too, and she was quiet and peaceful. It was a terrible blizzard that night and our vet gave us instructions to keep her comfortable for the night. And even though she couldn't get up and walk without help I woke up to her on my side of the bed, trying to be close to her momma. We somehow made it to the vet in horrible conditions, and our vet was so accommodating. They thoroughly explained how it would go and offered to let us leave the room if it became to difficult. She passed so quickly and quietly, and our vet gave us time to say our goodbyes in private. My family has a place up north that was her absolute favorite place to be, and my Dad drove us through blizzard conditions to make sure she would be buried in her favorite spot.
> 
> Until we meet again my sweet Daisy girl <3


 
Thank you for sharing your story! It reminds me so much of my story with our late Nika!
I was 21 when I got her and she was only 5 weeks old! I was on my own in University and she was my companion! She was with me through relationships, deaths, marriages, children and was my one constant! As long as she was with me...I was home!
She passed away this past April and I never cried so hard! I still get emotional thinking about our relationship! She passed away just two weeks shy of her 14th birthday!

Her passing was a surprise to me and my family as she seemed fine up until the day we had to put her down! She lived a wonderful life full of love and affection and I don't regret any part of our 14 years together!

We just recently adopted another beautiful little girl and she reminds me every day of Nika! I was hesitant to get another dog right away as I didn't want to forget Nika! It's actually quite the opposite! Watching Kora reminds me so much of Nika...it's a true blessing!

These dogs are such a huge part of our lives, especially when they are with us through all the ups and downs! I am sure that your girl was truely loved and I'm sure she knew it!!


----------

